# Wave 2.........



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Some unlucky fellas made the second list.... *5 more being deployed*....including one SPECIAL HIT......_*the LK never forgets*_....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy shizzle! Looks like you are making up for lost time Mario!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Back to the game with a Vengeance!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Some unlucky fellas made the second list.... *5 more being deployed*....including one SPECIAL HIT......_*the LK never forgets*_....


What did I miss this time???:wazzapp:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> What did I miss this time???:wazzapp:


Nothing, just put your sunglasses on and look at the sky.:lol:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy howdy 
i do believe this boys tryin to reclaim the LK title and keep it

or at least the legend part
:eeek: :brick: 
go get em
:lol:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Man.. wave two! LK on a rampage!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Nothing, just put your sunglasses on and look at the sky.:lol:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Wave 2.. I am sure it was every bit as big as wave 1.. there will be some major eruptions..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Nothing, just put your sunglasses on and look at the sky.:lol:


Oh -- Thanks for reminding me. It's the that wrestler guy--I see UMM , I mean I won't look!:redface:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> boy howdy
> i do believe this boys _*tryin to reclaim the LK title *_and keep it
> 
> or at least the legend part
> ...


 I never lost it brother....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Go get em Mario!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wave 2??
Wave 1 hasn't even hit yet 
and I predict some Tsunami size hits coming.

WELCOME BACK, MARIO.
This place got alot more exciting with you around again.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Wave 2??
> Wave 1 hasn't even hit yet
> and I predict some Tsunami size hits coming.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Mark.....just wanted to spread some holiday cheer in good ol' LK fashion.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheesh, man do you have no mercy?


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Look out there is going to be even more damage:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I could take the LK out, I just don't want to....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I could take the LK out, I just don't want to....


hahahhahahah....thanks for a good laugh Greg....you tried son...  A+ for effort! LOL


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahhahahah....thanks for a good laugh Greg....you tried son...  A+ for effort! LOL


Tried... nah I just didn't have it in me to crush you and take away your so coveted title... ya, that's it....:mumbles:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Tried... nah I just didn't have it in me to crush you and take away your so coveted title... ya, that's it....:mumbles:


You fit your tagline perfectly!! lol


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Sound like you're respected as the Mad Bomber or is it just fear?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

MrMaduro said:


> Sound like you're respected as the Mad Bomber or is it just fear?


about 55% of each!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your one crazy BOTL Mario, maybe we will just need to mass bomb you one day!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mario...go back to sleep so are bombs dont look so bad


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Mario...go back to sleep so are bombs dont look so bad


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Crazy, LK! Mario, you really know how to bring it!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Your one crazy BOTL Mario, maybe we will just need to mass bomb you one day!


Count me in on this one!!
Mario deserves a good hit or two back.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Your one crazy BOTL Mario, maybe we will just need to mass bomb you one day!


I'm in on this, after all he has doled out, I bet he wouldn't mind getting a replenishing of singles that he'll never get around to smoking!!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Your one crazy BOTL Mario, maybe we will just need to mass bomb you one day!


Ill play, I'm good for a couple sticks some Preparation H Theraflu and some Jock itch stuff. I think the wife even has some samples of some Nursing Pads and they are the best on the block, here's a quote from there web-site.

Avoid embarrassing leaks with these super absorbent pads. Soft, stay-dry lining draws milk away from your skin, and into the core of the pad where it is absorbed by a special polymer. This unique action keeps both your skin and clothing dry. Special contour provides full coverage, and non-slip adhesive tape keep pads in place. Individually wrapped for cleanliness and convenience.

"I had to make so many decisions after I became pregnant, but deciding which nursing pad to use wasn't one of them. Everyone I knew told me I had to use the Lansinoh pad and to not even bother trying any of the others. And they were right! After making the decision to breastfeed, leaking in public was a real fear of mine. Your wonderful product has taken care of that. Not only do I never leak through, but no one can even tell I am wearing a pad. I can't believe how discreet they are no matter what I'm wearing. Now I can feel confident all day and even sleep through the night, when Koume will let me, without waking up soaked. I can't thank you enough." - Yoko and daughter Koume
:teacher:


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I am impressed with Mario's selection for each bomb he dishes out..


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Puffer said:


> I am impressed with Mario's selection for each bomb he dishes out..


Thank you!  I try....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive learned one thing, PIPs dont mess around!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to make a avatar w/ a vampire biting into Goldberg's traps.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I want to make a avatar w/ a vampire biting into Goldberg's traps.


That would be awesome!!


----------

